
Seth Godin: Selling the Show - veritas
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2007/03/security_theatr.html
======
python_kiss
Seth Godin operates one of the most famous blogs in the world. To be honest, I
don't think his posts warrant the popularity his blog receives. Seth is a
great guy, but his ideas are somewhat redundant.

Books by Seth that I highly recommend:

1\. Permission Marketing

2\. All Marketers are Liars

3\. Purple Cow

4\. Small is the new big

Books by Seth that I do not recommend:

1\. The Big Moo

2\. Free prize inside

3\. Idea virus

4\. The Bootstrapper's Bible (I am not finished reading this one, so don't
take my advice on it)

I ended up writing him an email explaining my frustration over "The Big Moo"
and "Free prize inside".

